# Getting rid of pee smell outside



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, this might be a really strange question. I've never really had to worry about something like this before, but hotter weather is coming and I know it's only going to get worse.

Because our Aber is now handicapped, we carry him out front to pee (getting out back involves too many narrow steps and nobody wants to risk slipping and falling several times a day while lugging a hefty dog around). We live in a fairly urban area, so there's not a lot of grass outside. We have a small strip our neighbor insists we use that's maybe 3' long by 1' wide (sorry, I don't do metric conversions well). Consequently, Aber pees there several times a day. There's no sense even trying to grow grass there--that's not really a concern. It's small, gets trampled on on the way to the car, and lots of garbage tends to collect out front as we're near all the food shops. 

I've noticed that it's starting to get a bit wiffy, though, and I don't know what to do. Carrying him further to go only brings us to other yards, or the strip along the curb that's owned by the township, but the neighbor would rather we not use. Again, it's really dangerous to carry him up and down the back stairs--they're steep and narrow and our backs ache enough as it is--that's where he used to go when he could walk, but now that he has to be carried, it's a different story. 

So, what could help to rinse the area that's friendly to the environment and would get rid of the pee smell? Would vinegar work out there? Any suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

dagny0823 said:


> Ok, this might be a really strange question. I've never really had to worry about something like this before, but hotter weather is coming and I know it's only going to get worse.
> 
> Because our Aber is now handicapped, we carry him out front to pee (getting out back involves too many narrow steps and nobody wants to risk slipping and falling several times a day while lugging a hefty dog around). We live in a fairly urban area, so there's not a lot of grass outside. We have a small strip our neighbor insists we use that's maybe 3' long by 1' wide (sorry, I don't do metric conversions well). Consequently, Aber pees there several times a day. There's no sense even trying to grow grass there--that's not really a concern. It's small, gets trampled on on the way to the car, and lots of garbage tends to collect out front as we're near all the food shops.
> 
> ...


I've always used Jeys fluid for this....not sure how E F it is but i find it works for it all...dogs cats rabbits ...and smels really fresh.
xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

This is quite interesting, I never ever thought of using anything other than water! Lol
My male tends to pee on the same spot, the bit of flower bed on the corner you have to walk by it to get into the garden and on warmer days, it stinks.
I give it a thorough hose down once in a while it seems to do the job a bit but something else I could use would be a good idea.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

One of the best things on earth for dissipating the smell of wee - it breaks down the chemicals that make the smell - is biological washing powder.

I have rather odd plumbing in this flat but it does allow me to catch the runoff from my washing machine into a bucket.. Oh yes... very green! but put in place long before I moved in.... I have enjoyed being able to recycle it.

Means I can swash out the yard with that waste water, and there's enough bio left in it to kill the smell


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I started usng Jeys when my kids where younger. Emily came in when she was about 4 and she had a wet bum....she'd been sat in the garden playing with her toys right where the dog wee's yuk


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the quick responses. I will definitely try the washing powder (or liquid if it's better). I don't think we have Jeyes in the states. We do have some sort of ultra expensive thing called Nature's Miracle that's all enzymes, but I have a feeling it's just liquid detergent with enzymes with a larger price tag. I know it works, but as often as I should use it, I'd like something a tad more economical.

I'm also going to try the bio washing liquid on the rugs. I've been using white vinegar like a demon throughout the housebreaking of the puppy and the living room still smells faintly of pee. I even put vinegar in the rug steamer and used it that way. So, on to plan B, and maybe C. I'd much rather smell like a chippy (as MerlinsMum said in a different thread) than like an unflushed toilet :lol:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Jeyes Fluid as it is called, is a very strong disinfectant mainly used outside.... never used inside - too strong for inside use! It is an old-fashioned disinfectant which was marketed long before we knew a lot more about the effects that certain chemicals have on the environment. That may be why it is now so expensive and harder to find. 

It's a derivative of Cresol (coal tars - it smells like coal tar soap) and also contains Phenols so it is toxic to cats and other animals if not rinsed off. I do love the smell of it, it does smell like Creosote, but that's because I grew up in an age when the toxicity of these chemicals were not as widely known as they are nowadays. So my love of its smell is purely nostalgic.

There are much better things to use nowadays that are less harmful to animals and the environment - If you do use Jeyes Fluid it will get washed down the drain eventually, and I wonder what its effect may be after that....? 

There are far more innocent and gentle things to be used these days which will not have such a bad effect on the wider world once it has disappeared down your drain.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

As long as its Nature friendly, Its always been good for me.


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> One of the best things on earth for dissipating the smell of wee - it breaks down the chemicals that make the smell - is biological washing powder.


I've always used Ecover washing up liquid!  A bucket of warm water with a squirt of Ecover in it works fine :thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Can anyone also reccommend one to use ON the grass area? my lot all have their own patches,but these are beginning to smell abit now.The paved/yard area is cleaned,but not sure if anything can be used on grass.Dont want to kill it just yet!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Bearpaw said:


> Can anyone also reccommend one to use ON the grass area? my lot all have their own patches,but these are beginning to smell abit now.The paved/yard area is cleaned,but not sure if anything can be used on grass.Dont want to kill it just yet!


the biological washing powder already mentioned should be safe on grass and not harm it, I was watching a gardening programme the other day and they recommended useing this when watering roses because it helps keep the flies away that plague roses, so I cant see it harming grass personally.

Mo


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Just good old plain bicarb will rid any smell, people think it is just for smells from your fridge, yet will mask any thing, its also very cheap and freindly, just place a teaspoon full into your carpet, rub it in then vac after a short period


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Bicard in a bucket of water thrown onto your garden will help mask the smell of pee also


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanx guys,will do that this afternoon xxx


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Am I correct that bicard will merely mask the smell, not break down any biological source? So, on the carpet, it would only be a bandage on the problem, but the smell could eventually creep back in, whereas if I used bio washing powder/liquid, it would take care of the source?


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

moboyd said:


> the biological washing powder already mentioned should be safe on grass and not harm it, I was watching a gardening programme the other day and they recommended useing this when watering roses because it helps keep the flies away that plague roses, so I cant see it harming grass personally.
> 
> Mo


Do you think it'll take care of ants as well?! 

I've tried everything else I can think of, might as well give this a go too :thumbup:


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I will do those suggestions this afternoon. Let's get rid of it!


----------

